

Show HN: jobs board for online careers - th00pl
http://digitalcareersearch.com/

======
rikacomet
nice and simple design.

but now starts the hard part that makes any online job portal make or break;
listing X% out of all the jobs out there, and making prospective people aware
of it

~~~
th00pl
Thanks, you're right that will be the hard part. Luckily there is a strong
tech community where I'm from (Brighton UK) so hopefully that will be a good
stepping stone!

~~~
rikacomet
good luck from my side then :)

~~~
th00pl
Thanks!

